# Pokémon Craft



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2010)

Made this for someone that is quite the fan of Pokémon. I gather there are many other lovers on this forum so you may appreciate this!

If you want me to make you a specific Pokémon, I may be convinced to do so if I owe you favour/like you enough.


----------



## Meep (Aug 1, 2010)

When I saw the thread title, I thought they'd be papercrafts. =P That's pretty neat, though.


----------



## ianini (Aug 1, 2010)

Gengar FTW!!


----------



## Brax13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh the nostalgia... I'm about to find my Pokémon: Blue Version again XD


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2010)

Meep said:


> When I saw the thread title, I thought they'd be papercrafts. =P That's pretty neat, though.



The guy I made this for has done all of the Pokémon papercrafts


----------



## Anthony (Aug 1, 2010)

omgomgomg. I would <3 Charlie even more (is that possible?) if David could get an Arcanine. :3


----------



## Diniz (Aug 1, 2010)

Meep said:


> When I saw the thread title, I thought they'd be papercrafts. =P That's pretty neat, though.




When i saw the thread title i thought about starcraft =P


----------



## Dene (Aug 1, 2010)

Epic.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> omgomgomg. I would <3 Charlie even more (is that possible?) if David could get an Arcanine. :3



Hmm... Getting the right colours could prove difficult, but the design wouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Samania (Aug 2, 2010)

Woah is that made out of those beads that you put on a pegboard and iron it? It kinda looks like it. That is really neat I have to try it one time


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 2, 2010)

It's PURPLE!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 2, 2010)

Ho-Oh gogogo!


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2010)

Do one of my face?


----------

